# Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C



## MeRiDiAn (15. Dezember 2005)

Morgen !

Mal ne kleine Frage zu oben genanntem Echolot.
Wenn ich auf DATEN HINTERLEGEN die Voltanzeige aufrufe, bzw. mir die Voltzahl anzeigen lasse, erscheint auf dem Display immer wieder z.B. *12,7 V Volt*. Also ich kann zwar die Bezeichnung *Volt* löschen & habe dann bei diesem Lauf, nur das V dahinter stehen, sowie ich es eigentlich auch haben will, aber sobald ich das Echolot neu einschalte ... erscheint wieder das *Volt* dahinter & ich müsste es wieder von Hand löschen.
Ich habe bei der Deklaration auch kein Möglichkeit bei CAPTION den Haken bei Volt zu entfernen, denn diese Funktion gibt es einzig & allein bei Volt nicht.

Ich hoffe mich kann jemand verstehen 
Nochmal kurz .. ich möchte wenn ich mir die Voltzahl anzeigen lasse, nur das V dahinter stehen haben, nicht nochmal dahinter Volt.
Ich kann das für diesen Funktionsgang manuell Buchstabe für Buchstabe löschen, aber schalte ich es aus & wieder an, erscheint wieder Volt dahinter. 

Vielleicht gibts ja ne Möglichkeit ?¿

basti

p.s.: Dieser Teil DATEN HINTERLEGEN ist in dem Demo vollkommen anders als beim Original, also braucht man da keine Vergleiche ziehen.


----------



## Angel-schlageter (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Es gibt 4 Möglichkeiten:

1. Du hast vergessen nach dem Umstellen die Einstellung durch Drücken der ENTER Taste zu bestätigen. Nicht über Exit rausgehen. Dann speichert er nicht.

2. Der Geber ist nicht angeschlossen beim Einstellen der Konfiguration. Dann speichert er auch nicht.

3. Du bist im Demoprogramm. Bei dieser Einstellung speichert er diese Dinge auch nicht mit angeschlossenem Geber.

4. Es ist kaputt! Das wäre schlecht und du solltest zum Händler gehen, bei dem du es gekauft hast.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hy Thomas !

Danke für die konkrete Antwort & die Möglichkeiten 

Zu 1.) Ich kann jene Funktion nicht durch ein ENTER bestätigen, bzw. diesen Modus verlassen

Zu 2.) Der Geber ist angeschlossen

Zu 3.) Bin ich nicht 

Zu 4.) Kaputt klingt so endgültig  .. vermutlich ein Bug in der Software, zumal es noch recht neu ist ?

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder zur Verdeutlichung ... auf den ersten beiden sieht man das Feld *SHOW CAPTION*, welches durch das Kreuz darunter bestätigt oder ausgelassen werden kann .. also die Anhängsel, wie z.B. "TEMPERATUR" anstatt nur der "°C"-Anzeige.
Leider existiert dieses Feldchen eben nicht bei der Volt-Einstellung.
Ist das bei jedem 102er so, oder hat meins wirklich nen "Wurm" ? 

mfg
basti


----------



## Pilkman (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Mama mia, ist das immer noch ein Echolot, Basti? |kopfkrat  

Die Menuführung ähnelt ja schon einem windowbasierten Betriebssystem, da möcht ich ja nicht die Gebrauchsanweisung für das nette Teil sehen... ist bestimmt ein ziemlicher Schinken, hmm?

Mit dem X-97 nicht mehr zufrieden gewesen oder sollte es einfach mal was nettes Neues sein?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

 doch das Alte war schon cool ... macht aber nun jemanden anderen glücklich. Er suchte halt ein Neues, der Preis hat gepasst, so hat man sich geeinigt ^^ ...kurvt jetzt ganz in Deiner Nähe durch die Fluten.

Das neue ist vom Menuaufbau eigentlich genauso ... glaube da nehmen sich die Lowrance's nicht viel, es sei denn es hängt nen Plotter mit dran.

Ich wollt halt einfach was buntes aufm Kahn  ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## Pilkman (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> ... doch das Alte war schon cool ... macht aber nun jemanden anderen glücklich. ...



Aaah schade, sonst hätt ich doch glatt mal eine PN an Dich rausgehauen...  :m


----------



## MeRiDiAn (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

mhhh sorry ... nun ists zu spät. Wenn ich mal wieder nen neues hole, bekommste als erster ne Mail 

mfg & nen schönen Abend
basti


----------



## Jirko (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

moin basti #h

so spontan hab ich da jetzt auch keine antwort parat. ich hab den jungs von lowrance mal ne mail zugesandt und denen dein problem beschrieben. mal schaun was kommt #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

is ja easy ! Danke Jirko !!! echt cool, dass man hier solche freundlichen Antworten bekommt ! Und fein, dass ihr mein Problem versteht, weil lässt sich echt schlecht schildern ^^

mfg
basti


----------



## Angel-schlageter (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hallo,

nach Rückfrage gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, dass es sich um einen generellen Fehler (Übersehen beim Programmieren?) dieser Softwareversion handelt. Welche Version ist bei dir verbaut?

Ich überprüfe die neuen Versionen nächste Woche.

Allerdings: Selbst wenn die neuen Geräte das können, kann dein Gerät nicht upgedated werden. Tut mir leid.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## MeRiDiAn (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Tach Thomas !

Naja sobald ne Software oben ist, was sie ja auch ist, kanns doch immer mal hier & da nen Fehler (Bug) geben.
Ob dieser nun die gesamte Reihe betrifft, weiss ich nicht.

Hier die Version:

*Software Info: X-102c
Version 1.6.0
Build: TT5519D*

Also das glaube ich nicht ... meines Wissens kann jedes Lowrance/Eagle Echo mit aktueller Software bespielt/geupdatet werden.
Woher hast Du die Info, dass dies nicht gehen sollte ?

basti

p.s.: Ihr hattet ja leider das 102 nirgends zum Verkauf angeboten, sonst wären wir viell. ins Geschäft gekommen ^^


----------



## vertikal (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hi Basti,

dass du bei *den *schönen Sicheln noch Zeit findest, auf solche Details zu achten  -  bist schon echt ein Perfektionist!

Gruß, Frank


----------



## Angel-schlageter (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hallo,

leider ist es wirklich so. Man kann nur Geräte updaten, die einen entsprechenden Schacht haben, z.B. die LMS Geräte mit GPS. Oder die Handgeräte ab dem IFinder.

Es wird auch garantiert Lowrance in Amerika im Werk die Geräte neu flashen können. Hier ist es leider als Support nicht möglich.

Wegen der Versionsnummer schaue ich nochmal nach. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Guten Morgen !

DANKE auch Dir Thomas für Deine Mühe !!! 

Frank, diese Sicheln sind jene aus dem Demoprogramm  .. & solche sauberen Sicheln, sieht man auch nur in diesem  hihihi

Dennoch, ich hätt es gerne trotzdem perfekt, in dieser anderen Hinsicht hast Du vermutlich Recht 

mfg
basti


----------



## Jirko (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

hallo basti #h

gestern war poscht von lowrance im kasten:


> Thank you for your inquiry. The overlay data can be modified. Select the Overlay data menu. Choose the listing for voltage and then press enter. There will be an option for caption. You can simply delete this value and the only display will be the value and the units abbreviation. If you have further questions or comments, please feel free to reply.
> 
> Thank you for supporting Lowrance Electronics.


ich werd mir jetzt mal den emulator vom x102er auf die pladde schieben und selber mal luschern gehen #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hy Jirko !

Der Emulator ist in dieser Art & Weise nicht gleich dem Original ... OVERLAY DATA ist da ganz anders als beim Original.

Ich verstehe was die sagen wollen, nur ist das Problem ... wenn ich dieses VOLT in der CAPTION delete  & dies mit Enter bestätige, funktioniert das für diesen Lauf ganz ausgezeichnet ... doch einmal Power Off & wieder On & das Volt steht wieder dahinter. Müsste ich also jedes mal neu von Hand löschen & das heisst Buchstabe für Buchstabe auf das Leerzeichen runterscrollen *puuuh* 

Leider nicht die erhoffte Antwort .. die wollen sich wohl nicht eingestehen, dass sie beim VOLT das HäckchenKästchen für SHOW CAPTION vergessen haben 

basti


----------



## vertikal (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Frank, diese Sicheln sind jene aus dem Demoprogramm  .. & solche sauberen Sicheln, sieht man auch nur in diesem  hihihi



Weiß ich doch, Basti. Lass mich doch mal 'n bischen träumen!

Gruß, Frank


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

hehehhehe OKIDOKI Frank


----------



## Jirko (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

...zu späääät, bin schon bei 73% :m... tja und die antwort ist leider nicht die erhoffte  ich werde montag mal´n büschn ausholen und ne erneute anfrage rüberschubsen... wir bleiben am ball  #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

MAN ECHT COOL JIRKO !

VIELEN DANK DAFÜR !!!!! 

basti


----------



## Jirko (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

...2. versuch ging heude per mail raus basti... mal schaun, was kommt #h


----------



## Jirko (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

moin basti #h

die jungs von lowrance scheinen wirklich taff zu sein! #6 darfst dir auf die schulter klopfen, da lowrance dankbar dafür ist, daß dieses „problem“ angesprochen wurde, da´s tatsächlich keine lösung dafür gibt aber bei dem kommenden softwareupdate berücksichtigt wird – dank dir basti  #6 aber les selbst:


> Thank you for your inquiry. After receiving your reply, the problem you described has been verified. If the unit is turned off , the overlay data for this particular data is returned to a default state. This discrepancy has been forwarded to be resolved in a future software update.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying the identifying this issue and for continuing to support Lowrance Electronics.


tschöööö #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Beitrag: 979315

STOLZ BIN :m 

hehehe ne im Ernst ... bringt nur mir leider glaube nix, oder ?
Mag das Echo nicht extra irgendwo in die Welt senden um da was neues hochspielen zu lassen ... kann man das dann nicht irgendwo in Dtl. machen lassen, wenn ne neue Software vorhanden ist ? ;+ 

Auch vielmals *DANKE DIR JIRKO *.. ohne Dich wäre ich nicht schlauer diesbezüglich !

mfg
basti


----------



## Jirko (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

moin basti #h

sollte das update in naher zukunft verfügbar sein, könnte dir vielleicht think-big weiterhelfen. rein theoretisch müsste auch bei den lowrance-modelle ohne kartenschacht ein update via datenübertragung möglich sein. aber weißt du was, ich frag einfach nochmal bei lowrance nach :m #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

hehehhehehehe, Du bist cool  THX A LOT !!!!!!!


----------



## Jirko (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

...schon langsam unheimlich, wie fix die jungs von lowrance über´n teich sind 


> Thank you for your recent contact. The updates can be supplied to an X-102 in the field. A Lowrance product with NMEA 2000 network support that has an MMC/SD card will need to be available. A current LMS, LCX or GlobalMap product can be utilized. Remove the GPS module from the GPS device and connect the NMEA 2000 network cable. You can then transfer update files to the unit in this manner. If have one of these GPS products or if you have a friend, neighbor or other associate with a similar product, the X-102 can be updated by applying the update files to an MMC/SD card and then transferring through the NMEA 2000 network port.
> 
> A similar procedure is already in use for updating the LGC-2000 module. This is
> posted on the website already. Additional detailed instructions can also be supplied when the update becomes available.
> ...


...die tür iss noch nicht zu basti  #h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Guten Morgen Jirko !

Jop habs nu verstanden .. habe nur keine "Nachbar" :q  mit nem MMC/SD Card Port .. naja aber ich bekomme das schon irgendwie hin  bis das neue Update da ist, vergeht vermutlich eh noch ein wenig Zeit ! 

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühen !!!!

mfg
basti

p.s.: Jop, das is echt ne Wucht wie zackig die antworten !!! Großes Lob dafür !


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Sodala... ich muss doch glatt mal diesen Thread vorholen und fragen, ob sich das Problem immer noch darstellt, oder ob es eine Lösung gegeben hat... #h :m

... ich habe nämlich das kleine portable Fish Easy 240 von meinem Schlauchboot auf Wunsch eines Kumpels verkauft und mir noch ein X-125 geholt und komischerweise hab ich da das gleiche Problem wie Basti bei seinem X-102C. 
Nicht´s weltbewegendes, aber ich kann weder die Option "Caption" bei der Voltanzeige anwählen, noch speichert das Gerät die herausgelöschte Anzeige dieses Textes - bei allen anderen Sachen wie "Temperatur" und "Tiefe" kein Problem, aber bei der Voltanzeige. #c 

Ich hab jetzt leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu dem anderen X-125, was sich bei uns noch in Betrieb befindet, deshalb läßt mir das erstmal keine Ruhe.

Hat da jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? #h


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hi,

ich nochmal... 

Hab mir aus Neugier mal den X-125-Emulator von Lowrance.com gezogen und da versucht, die entsprechenden Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Und siehe da: Auch beim Emulator kann man nicht die Option "Show Caption" anwählen, weil sie einfach nicht da ist. 

Ob wenigstens die geänderten Daten - Volt soll als Text nicht erscheinen - gespeichert werden und beim nächsten Anschalten abgerufen werden, kann man mit dem Emulator nicht checken.

Vorher ist mir das noch nie aufgefallen... #c


----------



## Pilkman (17. August 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Für den direkten Vergleich habe ich mir auch nochmal den Emulator von Basti seinem X-102C gezogen und herum gespielt. Ist exakt die von ihm in den Eingangspostings erwähnte Situation. Sieht fast so aus, als wenn das normal wäre... 

PS:
Bei einer Stand-Alone-Installation speichert der Emulator übrigens die Einstellungen wie Einheiten für Tiefe, Temperatur etc. - nur nicht, dass er das Wörtchen "Volt" bitte bei der Spannungsanzeige weglassen kann... :q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

Hy Markus !

Und, Problem behoben ? 
Mich interessiert es leider nicht mehr, da ich ein neues Lot habe. Aber mich interessiert, ob Du das Ding in Gang bekommen hast, bzw. den Fall gelöst !?

LG
basti


----------



## loki73 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance X-102 C*

moin

also mein x 125 zeigt ein V, ich habe aber keine möglichkeit es in langer version anzeigen zu lassen.
ich war gerade an mein teich und hab verschiedene eingaben ausprobiert.

echos hab ich leider nicht sehen können, meine  goldis  knabberten direkt am geber. 
wenn  es nur immer  so wäre, vielleicht bei ner mefo oder  meterzander:q .


----------

